# Can't wait!!! Lily's waiting thread!



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

I just can't wait any longer to post this. Lily has about two more weeks to go. She is getting so big. I am not really sure of her due date (I bought her pregnant and the breeder wasn't sure either) but am going by how soon she got her udder. These will be my first goat babies. I'm very nervous and excited. :wahoo: Thank you for all that you have taught me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.....I can't wait to see them as well.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Can't wait either! I love kiddings. Post pictures as soon as you get them


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Yay! How exciting!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Excited for you! Kids are always great and the first ones are really special!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies. I got some new belly shots so I wanted to share. Can't believe how big she has gotten! These are morning shots in the evening she looks even bigger (from eating all day I guess).

LOVE before and after!!!


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

My Lilys due August 12. Fingers crossed both our Lilys have easy kidding.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She sure is growing nicely!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... she filled in everywhere...looking really good.... :thumb: :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

She's looking great! I hope your first kidding goes smoothly!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Saw babies kicking last night. I've been checking her ligs and found them so hopefully I'll notice when they are gone. I got some syringes in case I need them. I think I'm pretty much ready now as that was the last item on my list.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Good luck! Post when you know!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Can't wait!!! Lily's waiting thread! Day 145*

Lily is super uncomfortable today. Last night I had trouble finding her ligaments. Her udder seems really full to me but I keep thinking it can't possibly get any bigger and then it does so..... I am wondering if it will be this weekend. I hope so. That would be wonderful! I just thought I would update you on everything. I watched the babies kicking the other night. It's so awesome knowing that there is a whole other life growing inside there. Amazing!! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's definately getting closer!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Happy Kidding...the first ones are always special  It was hard for me to sell the first ones, but I finally did. 

Now when they pop out, I spend lots of time taming them and then by the time its time for them to go I'm ready  Good luck! Pics when she kids of course


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I hope everything goes smoothly!! You have to post pics when they get here!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Exciting! Let us know! :greengrin:


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Just came in from checking her ligaments and they are softening. I had to check twice before I found them. :leap: Earlier they just seemed lower or something but still firm. She would also not stop licking my hand. My other doe kept checking out my hand like I was giving her something extra. They are so funny.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How exciting! You'll have to get some new pics of her if you get a chance! I agree about the first time, I remember last summer waiting for our first two, it was such an experience! But then we had 5 births this year and each one felt like the first all over again, the excitement and anticipation! Of course it helped my nerves since I knew what to expect, but otherwise... 

Sending good vibes your way that Lilly has a great kidding, and can't wait to see what she's hiding in there!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Agreed! Can't wait to see the lil kiddos!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Went out before I went to bed to check on Lily and her ligaments are still there. But I always feel her belly just cause I like too. And I felt what has to be a butt or a head pressed up against the side of the belly. Pressed out far too. It really felt more like a little face than a butt. All I could tell that baby was he/she better turn around. I know that it is normal for them to be breech sometimes but I don't like the idea of one coming out breech.


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Can't wait!!! Lily's waiting thread! Updated Pictures*

Here are the pictures from today. Can't believe how big she's gotten since just the beginning of the month. Love the running shot. That CAN'T be comfortable. :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:greengrin: So cute!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Ahahahah :laugh: I love the picture of her running. I feel so cruel, but its too funny when they run when that big    Can't wait to hear about her babies!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Still no babies but we have made progress. I think she lost her plug today and seems to have dropped. I just knew she was going to deliver earlier because she started to fill her udder two months ago. I don't like not having a due date! :hair: Her ligaments are almost completely gone and they have gone once but then came back. Her udder doesn't seem very full to me yet but it is fuller than it was so I don't know. Looking forward to finally having babies. :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

*my goat*

my goat just had kids.i know how exited you are. i have another goat that will have kids soon.i can't wait. i hope you have nice healthy kids.good luck.

:kidblack: :kidblue: :kidred: :stars: :book:


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Thank you goat farmer and congratulations on your kids. I don't know if I would be quite so anxious if my husband's grandmother weren't always asking me if they came yet and when are they coming. I love her but she is very forgetful and doesn't remember that she just asked me. Trying to be patient. It isn't working so well. :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Patient? what's that? LOL  Sounds like she is really excited! We're getting really excited about our pregnant doe, won't be much longer now! All the little changes we see in her make it that much more exciting  Of course the 'mom' in me has already took effect and has me worrying about this and that LOL


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have kids yet???????

My Nigerian was also bought "accidentally" pregnant. Also our first. I'm almost as excited for you as I am for us! BTW, I am the homeschooling mom of 2, Gramma of 3+ (one's on the way) and "Mama" to 2 does.


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

No, no kids yet. I will keep you all updated and thank you all for your comments.


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Possible early labor. She did have a contraction but they seem to have settled a bit. My husband is going to watch her and I will do another night check as well. I hope this is it ray: !


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Well... How'd the night go?


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

No babies she is still acting somewhat uncomfortable and looks a little postier than yesterday but other than that nothing. She can't kid tomorrow or Saturday but I know she will.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

ray: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: ray: 
I pray that she has them for you today with no problems and all are healthy and strong! 

I was so worried in May when my doe kidded, it was my first experience with a doe kidding... I was all nerves, I just KNEW that she was going to try and have them when I wasn't around, and that there was gonna be problems and blah blah blah...

I ran to the store for less than 30 min. checked on her before I left, she looked fine, I came back 2 healthy, 10# :kidred: :kidred: on the ground... NO PROBLEMS! LOL I had been planning my weeks around her! I said NEVER AGAIN! LOL! 

Although, I probably still will worry like crazy! 9.5/10 times everythings fine all on it's own! 

Can't wait to see pics of your healthy new babies when they get here!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Lily is definitely in labor. Mucus and REALLY full udder. Laying down getting up and talking ALOT! She acts like she wants to pick at her hay and the grass but doesn't really eat much. So excited! :leap:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

:stars: Can't wait...


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

We have a healthy buckling! Lily is a great mama and she loves her baby! He is solid white with a touch of color on his head. Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

:clap: Congratulations! :kidblue:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on a healthy delivery!!!! Can't wait to meet him!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

:stars: :stars: :stars: 

Congrats! Cant wait to see pictures


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww Congrats!!!! He sounds sooo pretty can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

CONGRATS!!! :stars: :stars: :hi5: Can't wait for pics! :leap:


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

I posted pics in birth announcements. Here is the link.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=24409


----------

